# Feral with String and Hair Around Her Feet and Toes.



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

I just took in a feral with rope like thread and hair wrapped, constricting and cutting into her feet. She has already lost couple of her toes and others are bended and falling off. I have tried to remove some of the staff and have put hydrogen peroxide on the bleeding part. Does anyone know if there is anything else I can do to help with this and what is the best way to remove the string? I am not sure if I've gotten all of it off yet. I am keeping her in over night but I am worried that she might have babies somewhere to feed.

Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ante,

I'm glad you got this needy pigeon. You might want to massage some antibiotic cream into the legs and feet. This will help soften things up and also provide a bit of healing for the bird. There are some great threads here about string removal. I'll see if I can find them and post the links.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi ante,

The Hydrogen Peroxide s/be diluted in a ten to one solution just for reference.
Cyro51 has some good pics and info on string foot injuries, I'll try and find some
links for that.

Basically you want to soften whatever is wrapped around the foot and Bach's Rescue Remedy does this nicely. Also for future reference since this is a common health issue for ferals, you might want to purchase some magnifying
headsets on Ebay. They have them there real cheap and you can purchase
w/out bidding and have shipped all for under $15--a real deal that enables
you to have three different viewing magnifications.

A sewing needle under the thread has worked pretty well for me...a tip I received from a local member. Once the needle has gotten under the thread,
it can be used as 'backing' to cut the thread, hair or what ever with. You can use a pretty fine needle and use the blunt end to probe and get under the thread hair if you are concerned w/piercing the skin. Try it and see what will work best for you.

When you are through, a topical antibiotic cream/ointment on the feet would
be a good idea to apply after washing w/the diluted solution and drying w/a non-shedding material such as a paper towel--just 'pat it lightly til dry'.

fp

Here's a link from Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAGNIFYING-GLAS...ryZ34084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to one of the threads .. lots of good info here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18056

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for helping this poor pij Ante.  

Here's the link to Cynthia's (cyro51) string injury/removal information.
http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7491&highlight=string

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5834&highlight=string

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16567&highlight=string


I think that Cynthia has some pics at her webshots address, but I'm not finding
links to that right now. You've got some excellent resources in these threads.

Good luck.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, thanks for finding that, it really should be in the resource section, don't you think it's stickie time?  

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's another good string foot injury thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15784&highlight=string

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I had not seen Cynthia's info on string removal. It is a dandy and I agree it should be made a sticky.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Cindy, thanks for finding that, it really should be in the resource section, don't you think it's stickie time?
> 
> fp


I agree fp, it should be a sticky. 
It will be up shortly.  

Cindy


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you all. That is more of great info and tips then I have hoped for. Sticky is a good idea. 

Actually, this is second pigeon with string wrapped around his feet, or as you call it "string foot injury", I have dealt with. First one was while back. I remember using scissors and x-acto knife, iodine and bacitracin. I set him free soon after, but he still comes around. In fact, I have let him in to eat twice today. He is beautiful and very strong, little bit too much of a bully. However his injury wasn't as bad as this one. He has lost two toes on one of his feet which does not seem to effect him at all.

This pigeon has problem with both of her feet. She has already lost two toes on one of her feet, and one of the two toes that are left on this foot, does not look very good. However when she stands, she is mostly using this foot, which does not seem to be infected. Her other foot is what is worrying me. It looks similar but worse then the foot on the right in Cynthia's info (sticky) picture. 

Last night I wasn't sure if I got all the string out but today I went at it again for about half an hour, and now I am almost 100% sure that it's all gone. I don't have Bach's Rescue Creme, and to be honest I don't know where to look for it. I have been using Bactine spray to cleanse the foot first. Then I rub a lot of Weleda's wound-care ointment-cream, which is calendula and at the end I rub bacitracin in the toes. I wish I had magnifying headset and dental instrument. I can see how these would be handy. I am going to get some. This time I just used handheld magnifying glass and a soldering probe, which actually worked pretty good, and scissors. 

One of her toes is very swollen and looks greenish-yellow, has a lot of dark hard stuff on top of it and I think it might have to be amputated. So I am taking her in tomorrow to rehabbers to see what they think. I have some Baytril 2.27% solution which has been given to me by vet for my rescued mice, but I am not sure if this would work with pigeon and don't know exact dosage, so maybe it's the best for me to wait till tomorrow. 

Otherwise, she seems to be fine, and looks comfortable lying inside a cat carrying cage with pigeon seed, grit and water in front of her in my bedroom. This morning she was cooing for a long time. Perhaps she is missing her lover out there somwhere. I have also seen her eating right in front of me.

There is much more I would like to write about my world of feral pigeon and mice, but it would take me whole night and I have a lot to do. Just quickly to fill you up on some old threads of mine. Whitetouch has never come back. What happen to her I guess I will never know. I miss her every day. Her mate has fully recovered from the canker and I see him once or twice every day when he comes to eat and drink. I have checked at least 20 more pigeons for canker and have fortunately found none yet. September has laid two pairs of eggs one after the other. The first pair I think has frozen and is still in her old nest. The second pair somehow felt out of her new nest and got broken. Her mate mysteriously and sadly disappeared after that but she is still hanging around my terrace and her two nests. At the same time, on the opposite side of the terrace there are two newborn heads peeking out from a large flowerpot nest, while their parents are busy feeding them and I am keeping my hands off.

For Cynthia... The mouse which I had pulled out of the glue trap recently, has miraculously survived. I thought she was going to be paralyzed from her waste down but slowly she has gained the strength of her back feet.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Ante,

Thanks for helping this poor bird out,it sounds like you are doing a good job.

If you feel the foot is infected you can use the 2.27% Baytril. The dose would be .05cc per 120 grams, so if she weighed 360 grams, you would give her .15cc of the Baytril. If you do this, since .15cc is such a small drawing amount, I would first draw the .15cc of Baytril, then .25cc of water. Pull the plunger back and move it up and down a few times to mix, slowly move the plunger back to the top and administer. This way if a drop or two goes missing, she will still get most of the med.

I am a great believer in foot/toe massages, use some of the cream you have and gently massage her foot and toes 2-3 three times. I find this helps a lot to help restore circulation.

Good luck with her and keep us informed.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ante,



I get quite a few of these and their variations...

...some casual images of one occasion from a while back -


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/468669808EgjJHs


I have found that a pair of simple old time "Cuticle Scizzors" and a pair of narrow sharp pointed Tweezers have been ideal for these situations.

The Cuticle Scizzors allow one quite fine slipping under threads at oblique angles, to snip them, and, the Tweezers of course allow one to grasp the ends and unwind as needed.

It is important to not only snip and remove what can be readily snipped of these threads'hair'filliments, but, also, to un-wind sometimes very fine individual filliments in the correct direction for un-winding, when they are wound around Toes or Wrists and so on...


...and many times these winds are buried under soft scar tissue, and sometimes nearly to the Bone at that. One must do one's best to unwind all of these, and in the right direction, to get everything out and off so no threads/hair'filliments are left constricting anything.

So, one's snippings should be done with this in mind, to snip so as to leave decided 'ends' of filliments for gripping them with the Tweezers and unwinding them as one can.


I myself usually and thoroughly massage in a liberal glob of 'Neosporin', once done, and, unless releasing immediately, I then set the Pigeon up in a clean Cage with a White Towell for further observation and or just a day or two of R & R.

Sometimes, a Thumb had been bent back by the tangles...and this can take a week or so to remediate...these may need to be gradually, and progressively allowed to resume their old position via a simple Orthopaedic 'Shoe', or sucession of Shoes.

Thes Shoes can be made from some plain corrugated Cardboard, so that it fits under the foot and overall is about the same peramiter as their Foot is...

The ones I make have small notches in their peripery, one for each Toe, and, one notch for the Thumb then to be only a little bit moved 'back' to it's normal position, and at that, usually with some folded bit of padding such as Paper Towell, to elevate the back of the foot so the Thumb is allowed to be almost pointed down in it's first stage of being gradually moved back to ultimately be pointed 'back' instead.


...then, the next shoe, moves it back a little more, and the next, at most then, moves it to it's rightful enough position and place finally, so after a few days or so of the last Shoe, the Pigeopn can have the full and normal use of his or her Thumb returned.

Usually a couple three days for each stage or progression of 'Shoe' is enough...and the Thumbs come back just fine and resume their normal articulation and strength and gripping ability and so on...when this is done.


Missing Toes or missing Thumbs of course may require some cage time in clean easy surrounds for the injurys to heal alright, oir, at worst, a protruding bone may need to be trimmed so the flesh can then cover the ends of it in healing.


In having the Pigeon more or less on their Back, as you can see, I set them sort of between my knees, and I have my feet elevated so the position of the Pigeon is one of being on an incline, since my knees are high that way...and not 'flat' on their back...

The incline is preferable of course since otherwise liquid from their Crops can reflux and gag them or Crop contents can make problems for them if they are not at least somewhat upright...so, anyway, that is how I hold them when working on their Feet-thread issues...

Anyway, good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Another small series of images...

Oddly, I did not make any images of the terrible thread this one had, but started the album once I had all the thread off...anyway, it shows a typical bent-under Thumb, and him in his new 'shoes'...he was SO happy to have all that thread off...he just glowed. I remember him well...feet and all Toes and both Thumbs came back fine...


http://good-times.webshots.com/slideshow/548827625dbNzVH


...anyway...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ante,

If the foot is that bad there is a real danger that it will sever from the leg in time and that causes a very bad bleed.

If it happens then hold the foot up in the air and apply a tourniquet...the foot will be lost anyway so the tourniquet will only do good.

The pigeon could go into shock due to blood loss, so keep it warm and rehydrate if possible. When it happened to one of my rescues I injected Hartmann's fluids but if you are unable to do that then give it some of the international rehydrating solution (1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 half tablespoon glucose or honey mixed in 1/2 pint warm (39 degrees) water.)

The pigeons that have lost a whole foot seem to do better that those that have toes missing. I assume it is because digits are more sensitive.

Good news about the mouse! They really should make glue traps illegal, they are inhumane. 

Cynthia


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

So today March and me (I just named him) hopped on the subway and went to visit the rehabbers (great people). The toe I was worried about had to be removed. The string had cut through entire bone so it was only attached to his foot by the ligament. With a good magnifying headset and the surgical tool it looked easy. I held March on his back with a thin peace of cloth on his head and I did not even feel him move. There was hardly any blood. They put some cement on it to close the wound and told me that the bone was well padded. They also check for any string I might have missed and could not find any. They pulled out and cleaned out dead and dark tissue from deep grooves on the rest of his toes. They told me I could release him right away. March, so far, has lost two toes on one of his feet and one toe on the other foot. The toes which he still has are disfigured but they are still there and seem to be getting the blood supply. Rehabbers told me if any more toes fall off there would be padding there and he will be OK. 

Now hear this. When I got home I put the cat cage, with March still in there, on the floor next to the glass door to my terrace. I opened the door of the cage. I also opened a little (about a foot) the glass door to the outside. Other pigeons were waiting out there and they came in to eat. To my surprise, March just would not get up and leave the cage. After a while he quietly flew to the top of the table nearby and just stood there on his better foot and then he laid down there for a long time looking very comfortable and peaceful. The other pigeons left and he stayed. Later on he flew to the top of a large shelf and he is there now sleeping. Why did not he want to leave? I thought he had a mate or babies out there waiting for him. I am assuming he is male because of the way he has talked to me this morning. Well, I did not feel like chasing him out. My home is his home if he wants it. Perhaps he feels that he needs some more time to rest. We will see what happens tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ante,
The dignity with which you deal with fellow creatures is so lovely. 
It's understandable that March would want to linger a bit.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sure March is just gathering his strength...how GREAT that he chose to stay!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ante, I am glad you got help for March and that things are looking up for him.

Personally, I would give him a couple of weeks to just make sure everything is healing properly. I kinda think he was making that decision for you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for a delightful update, Ante. THe pigeon must feel so safe with you.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think it is wonderful that you are allowing him the time he needs to feel secure and feel the desire to leave. 

Thank you for all your wonderful supportive care, I think the pigeon is very smart and enjoying the room and board, he knows he has got a good thing going.  

PLEASE update if March does decide to leave.


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

March just took off.

Yesterday and this morning I saw him flying to the floor by the large glass door where I feed and keep the pigeon feed in large tray containers. I have put small peaces of tape all over the glass which prevents the birds flying into the glass. Anyway, he was able to walk standing on both of his feet and came to the glass, kept checking it out by walking along the base board and looked like he wanted to go outside. Not to frighten him, I very, very slowly opened the door about a foot. After about a minute he quietly walked out and then flew away northeast into the sky. He was a strange one. I hope he comes back. I miss him already.

Thanks again for all of your help, kind words and support.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Bon Voyage, March! I bet he will come visit since he knows where he is loved. Who knows maybe he's gone to get the wife and show her a better view  . It's amazing how these little animals become part of our family so fast. 
I've enjoyed reading about March and am so glad you took the opportunity to help him and to let him be a free bird again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweet ending. 
I hope he comes back too.


----------

